
How Chilling with Brian Eno Changed the Way I Study Physics - gbaygon
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/chilling-brian-eno-changed-way-study-physics/
======
ColinWright
I'm not using an ad-blocker, and yet I get an overly full page banner telling
me to turn it off, or register and sign in.

For something I was reading out of casual curiosity, it's really annoying that
they get that wrong and prevent me from reading. It's certainly not only not
persuaded me to sign up, it's persuaded me never to sign up.

I have no problem with supporting journalism, good writing, and creators in
general - I do so on a regular basis. But that has persuaded me to go
somewhere else with my dollars.

